# Jaap van Zweden Bruckner recordings



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone care to share her/his experiences? I am considering purchasing a few of the SACDs, which are considerably less expensive at European sites.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ive only heard a few and they've been a mixed bag. Most seemed fair to good and I really enjoyed his account of the 1st but the 8th I heard was boring. Will grab the rest soon and let you know. Most readings are on the broad/slow side too.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Of recent completes, the Janowski set has more to offer. I suggest an audition.:tiphat:

Related:

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/p/pen12686a.php

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Jul/Bruckner_sys_PTC5186520.htm

http://www.allmusic.com/album/bruckner-the-symphonies-mw0002833466


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Merl said:


> Ive only heard a few and they've been a mixed bag. Most seemed fair to good and I really enjoyed his account of the 1st but the 8th I heard was boring. Will grab the rest soon and let you know. Most readings are on the broad/slow side too.


Thanks. I like broad interpretations, such as Giulini and Celibidache, so that is not a deal breaker. I am interested in performances that plumb the depths of feelings and scale the heights of grandeur.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Of recent completes, the Janowski set has more to offer. I suggest an audition.


Thanks for the suggestion. I am not wanting a complete set, but rather individual performances of the ones I like most, 3-9. And I do not care for Simone Young's editions!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

merlinus said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I am not wanting a complete set, but rather individual performances of the ones I like most, 3-9. And I do not care for Simone Young's editions!


These Janowski Bruckner SACD singles are available at Amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/re...ords=janowski+bruckner&ie=UTF8&qid=1486596728


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like his reading of the scores and interpretation, may not be everyone's taste, but surely worth while listening too.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Listened to Bruckner 3 with van Zweden last night. Wow!!! Wonderful interpretation, amongst the best I have heard, and the sound quality is amazing! Tonight is Bruckner 6...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Of the Zweden Bruckner Symphonies I have heard: No.3, No.5, No.6 and No.8, they are indeed prominent (I heard them only in lossless, not SACD). So I say that if you think it is worth the money and you can afford it, get it.
But if you happen to be abe to spend like 120€, try getting the Young Bruckner SACDs one by one. They will have like 10-15€ per SACD album until being out of stock. For me her interpretations are outstanding when she uses the original versions (even in lossless).


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Young Bruckner SACDs*

Erased for skipping a comment. Sorry Merlinus.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

merlinus said:


> And I do not care for Simone Young's editions!


I am very sorry. I skipped this.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*$69.83* now in Presto Classical because of a 25% sale. Included shipping for the US!

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Challenge%2BClassics/CC72702


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Granate said:


> *$69.83* now in Presto Classical because of a 25% sale. Included shipping for the US!
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Challenge%2BClassics/CC72702


Thanks for the heads-up. I placed it into my shopping cart, but have not yet pushed the "Buy" button. Probably because I already have so many versions of each of the symphonies, although very few are SACD.

And as I have written, SQ in Bruckner is VERY important for my enjoyment!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> *$69.83* now in Presto Classical because of a 25% sale. Included shipping for the US!
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Challenge%2BClassics/CC72702


For me it's much more expensive € 71.00 without shipping


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

merlinus said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I placed it into my shopping cart, but have not yet pushed the "Buy" button.


You've got until 4/4/17 to decide...



Pugg said:


> For me it's much more expensive € 71.00 without shipping


And mine with shipping would be €79.05.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Just ordered the set. Total was $70.21 USD including shipping via first class mail. 

After last night's listening, and experiencing once again just how important SQ is for my enjoyment of Bruckner, this decision made complete sense.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have the van Zweeden Sixth and liked it very much. I have several of of the Janowski (4,8,9) and I have Simone Young in the 7 and 9. They all sound very good, particularly in my 2 channel system, in which I am able to extract the DSD directly from the SACD. I find You g and Janowski a little less satisfying than my favorite Bruckner interpreters. Janowski seems to eschew rubato and Young somesound inspired and other times disinterested.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> And mine with shipping would be €79.05.


That would be my price also but I have 3 separate recordings from this box already so I pass .


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I have nos. 3 and 6, but in CD format. I very much liked both interpretations, and so sprang for the whole set in SACD. I am sure the SQ will be much better!


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Have listened to nos. 1 through 5 so far, in SACD stereo. Wow!!! Wonderful interpretations, and excellent SQ.

3 and 5 are at the very top of any performances I have heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

merlinus said:


> Have listened to nos. 1 through 5 so far, in SACD stereo. Wow!!! Wonderful interpretations, and excellent SQ.
> 
> 3 and 5 are at the very top of any performances I have heard.


Not everyone will agree with you, but I do.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

This set has once again proved, for me, the vital importance of SQ in Bruckner. With the congestion and muddiness of so many recordings, so much of the richness of his orchestration is lost, and the listening experience is seriously diminished.

Of course SQ by itself is not enough. The interpretation and playing have to be excellent, as they are in these recordings.

Hopefully Jaap can lead the NYPO to the kind of excellence as in days of yore, which has been sadly missing since Bernstein.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

To follow up on this last post, I listened to Mahler 3 with van Zweden/Dallas SO last night. The SQ of the recording was quite astounding. I could hear every instrument clearly, and many things I had never before heard in this music.

But although very rewarding intellectually, it left me emotionally cold. It was as though the music was being led by a robot-like conductor and played by an orchestra that simply followed along.

I was very surprised, since my experience of his Bruckner recordings with the NRPO is so wonderful.

So again, SQ alone is not nearly enough. It has to be a fully engaged, in-depth performance, bringing out the emotions and grandeur of the music, and not merely playing notes.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I have completed my first traversal of this set. All in all, excellent performances, with SQ to match. Nos. 1, 3, 5, 6, and 9 are equal to the best.

I look forward to listening to them again soon.


----------

